# No spark on Ariens (932104)



## Gnaffdaz (Jan 22, 2019)

This snowblower was a gift to me; supposedly it started on at least three separate occasions before it was delivered to me. Over the weekend I tried firing it up and couldn't seem to get a reaction. It's been sub zero in central New York for a few days now and I'm positive that's had some effect on this unit.

I removed the spark plug and found it was fouled, so I replaced it (NGK B2LN) and cleaned out the inside of the housing using a small amount of isopropyl. Still no spark. I followed all visible wires and couldn't seem to find any sign of damaged or corroded lines or connections. I've disassembled the flywheel shroud to get a closer look at the starter coil and magnets, they seem a little rusted but nothing heinous; regardless I tidied up the leads using a steel wire brush. I ohmed out the coil (from the metal coil body to the spark plug lead) and I'm getting a reading of 3.68Ω which I'm not positive but sounds fairly normal to me.

I'm at a loss here.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Replace Coil.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I think Jack is right. I start with a spark tester connected to the plug and coil...if no spark ground the tester to the valve cover...if a spark the plug is bad....if no spark disconnect the ground wire from the coil and try again...if no spark, replace the coil.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Not sure how old your unit is , but does yours have the plastic key that has to be pushed in to run. 
I would believe that your problem is in a shut off switch/ or if your engine has a throttle/ stop position maybe ground wire touching somewhere.


----------



## Gnaffdaz (Jan 22, 2019)

Lottstodo said:


> Not sure how old your unit is , but does yours have the plastic key that has to be pushed in to run.
> I would believe that your problem is in a shut off switch/ or if your engine has a throttle/ stop position maybe ground wire touching somewhere.


 It does have the plastic key which is a kill switch, I have no spark with or without the kill switch toggled.


----------



## Gnaffdaz (Jan 22, 2019)

cranman said:


> I think Jack is right. I start with a spark tester connected to the plug and coil...if no spark ground the tester to the valve cover...if a spark the plug is bad....if no spark disconnect the ground wire from the coil and try again...if no spark, replace the coil.


 That's looking like the next reasonable step at this point.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok just to follow up there were 2 different styles of the red plastic key on/off. used in different time periods.

1) was only push in for on or pull out for off.

2) the second was one that actually had to be pushed in and turned to the right to be in the on position.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Clean the flywheel also, if it's rusty.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I’m with cranman disconnect kill wire at coil. 

If spark then you have a switch or safety or wire grounded

If no spark bad coil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I missed the gift to you part. If nospark with kill wire disconnected before you assume coil bad. Flip coil over and check for spark as maybe someone before you put it on wrong and upside down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Check kill wire going to coil. Can you disconnect the switch at backside connection.


----------

